# Check out some of my Christmas ornaments



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

I would not put them that close to each other it's only to show. Another fun project


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Very pretty-love the poinsettia one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are lovely


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice and so different


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

would love the directions.I quilt so could probably figure. I make or buy ornaments every year for my kids and grandkids. I also knit so this year I am making the clear ornaments with a knitted swatch inside. Thanks for showing us your lovely ornaments. cook


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Very pretty...can you share the pattern or a link to it?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oooh, they are pretty!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I like them, very pretty. May I suggest when you use a 4 hole button sew it on with an X, just suggesting.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

deshka said:


> I like them, very pretty. May I suggest when you use a 4 hole button sew it on with an X, just suggesting.


That is a very good suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

They are Lovely :sm24:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

pretty..i saved that pattern but never got to make them..


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

monic1953 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments.


Do you have a link to those beautiful ornaments you have made?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

pinkroses said:


> Do you have a link to those beautiful ornaments you have made?


http://katrinastutorials.blogspot.com/2009/09/fabric-ornament-number-one.html?m=1


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

They are darling!!!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> http://katrinastutorials.blogspot.com/2009/09/fabric-ornament-number-one.html?m=1


Thank You! :sm09:


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

THANK YOU for sharing the pattern! I am going to experiment next week


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Aren't they fun to make!
I have made several of them in the past and some this year.
Dick


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

they're gorgeous.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Simple yet elegant. Great place to use one of a kind buttons.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet. It reminds me that I have instructions for scrap quilted ornaments - must find some time for those...among other things! :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Your ornaments are lovely .Thank for the link .


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty :sm01:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> http://katrinastutorials.blogspot.com/2009/09/fabric-ornament-number-one.html?m=1


OMG ???? sooooo easy and quick...maybe next year.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice ornaments!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I made those a year ago. I love them!


----------



## Jennyanydots (Aug 16, 2012)

There's a good video on you tube. just type in folded Christmas ornaments when you are on you tube.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful! They really look great.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for sharing, I need to make some


----------

